# Male or Female JD?



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

Picked it up Today. I believe its a female but i just want to make sure. Thanks.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice looking female. How big? Looks like about 5"+. She should darken up once she acclimatizes.


----------



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

Thanks. Yea Its about 5 inches


----------

